# ice making chart



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

With the ice season here I figured I would post this chart as a guideline.

Everyone be safe


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, rags. I drove past a couple of lakes on the way home from work this morning. If our weather holds up like it has, we MAY be able to go fishing shortly after Thanksgiving. We got down to 4 Friday morning and 3 this morning. By Sunday morning, we could hit -3. Things are looking up. Our 7 day forecast shows no temperatures above freezing. No such thing as "safe" ice though.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I lied. We are supposed to get up to 35 on Monday. Ding-dangit!:grump:


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

35 won't hurt much as it won't be that temp very long with the days being shorter


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Agree. I usually spend Thanksgiving Day getting my ice fishing gear ready while I watch the movie "Grumpy Old Men". It's tradition.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Snowfan said:


> Agree. I usually spend Thanksgiving Day getting my ice fishing gear ready while I watch the movie "Grumpy Old Men". It's tradition.


I am hoping to hit my favorite bay on Mille Lacs sometime over the TG weekend. If the temps hold and we don't get too much wind there should be a good 6 inches by then. Of course I will be walking.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The wind has been roaring all day north of Brainerd. The center of our lake is open and the opening has grown today. We even had a pair of swans in the bay where the water is open and it's shallow enough for them to reach the bottom and feed.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

The chart only goes to -20....... shucks.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yesterday's wind made the open water in our lake larger and it's 33 degrees now and no wind.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Couple of years ago I made a Green Hornet, just like in Grumpy Old Men. After Thanksgiving, all my ice fishing stuff will be ready to go. That reminds me, I need a new tip-up.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Saturday I had to walk on a lake to reach the outlet to set fisher traps. In places it was 4" of nice clear ice but in several places the spud sounded like it hit soft ice. That might have been an edge that formed from waves hitting a frozen edge. 

I've got to go back today to check the sets but we really haven't had much colder than the high 20's plus we got 4+" of snow. I'll use my skis today but it looks like I'll have use the spud most of the way too. It's a mile to the outlet so that's a lot of lifting the spud.


----------

